# SMOKED SCALLOPS, BLACK RICE, "PISTACHIO SHELL & VANILLA BEAN SMOKING CHIPS" = WON-DER-FUL!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Thursday You Cute Cookies of The Smoke!!!!!!!!

My beef with scallops is that they are ALWAYS over cooked and rubbery and tough/dried out, unless served as sashimi and thus raw, at the sushi bar.

Also, ever since a fishmonger took me back behind the counter and showed me how the scallops soak in a saline solution to "plump them up" before being put in the display to sell, I wasn't at all interested.

But with a love of raw scallops, (the Pike Place Fish Folk in Seattle used to call me "Raw Scallop Eating Girl From New Hampshire," as I would insist on buying a raw scallop to eat right there, while waiting for my fish order to be cut/wrapped when living in the Northwest etc.), I jumped at today's opportunity to get some *all natural, nothing added, wild caught scallops from nearby Maine.*

AND, I felt that by EVER SO LIGHTLY or BARELY smoking them (almost as if a "cold smoke" but truth be told, it was simply more of just, "smoking in the cold"), the result would be really perfect! And it was!!!!

Please enjoy my dinner from today!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF5143.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5144.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






I mopped the scallops through grapeseed oil (I know, I know, I do the same thing every day - TRUE BE THAT - but love my simpleton way of eating, so kindly just humor me if this is boring you...) smiles...













DSCF5145.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5146.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






I put pistachio shells (our new replacement instead of smoking chips, thanks to Knuckle47 on this site, who forever shall be a hero because of this) into my little gas smoker, along with a Madagascar vanilla bean...













DSCF5147.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






The smell this yields when smoking is INCREDIBLE!!!!













DSCF5148.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5149.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






And from the moment the lid went on and the machine was started, to the moment the lid was removed and the scallops brought in, was 6 minutes. (High heat).













DSCF5150.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






Meanwhile, I whisked apple cider vinegar and my beloved Greek olive oil.

(Note to foodies: For years I did buy Frantoia unfiltered oil from Sicily, and all kinds of delicious and muddy pricy oils, until I got into the Greek oils, and found the flavor could not even compare)!!!

For a fraction of the price, a better and more flavorful oil is procured!!!

AMAZING! A Gift from the Gods! Indeed!













DSCF5151.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






And I boiled a huge pot of black rice, and got some raw spinach leaves together, and some chopped yellow pepper and chopped fresh shallot...













DSCF5152.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5153.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5154.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






And I assembled this "mix" (still simple, healthful, non-fussy) and  poured my whisked potion over it all, and added freshly ground black pepper and red Hawaiian sea salt, and this was DELIGHTFUL!!!













DSCF5155.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






The pistachio-vanilla essence WAS INDEED in the food and so beautifully so, but the scallops were like BABY FOOD, or BABY SOFT, (exquisite), and melted apart in the mouth - raw inside - (perfect) yet with a smoky and crisper edge, subtle as it be, on the outside...

The smell was downright hypnotic!!!













DSCF5156.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5157.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5158.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5159.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5160.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5161.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5162.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5163.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5164.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF5165.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 27, 2014






Alas, I have found a way to enjoy scallops - all natural wild caught without added junk - and to not have them be overcooked and thus little rubbery and ruined things.

DELICIOUS! 

I am excited to do this again, and the exact same time and way and so it goes. WON-DER-FUL!!!!!

Happy Thursday to YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make it delicious!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks beyond wonderful and once again plating skills superb.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Leah

That looks fantastic. I have almost gave up on ordering scallops. They are just like you said, rubber. I do cook them at home and they are very tasty. I will for sure give this a try. Thanks for sharing.

Happy Thursday to you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and as always. Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks so much Bear55!!!

And thank you David too!

Yes it can be done!

Scallops needn't be tough and just ruined!!!

Have fun!

I think you'll indeed just love these delicate-melt-apart-luscious things!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Feb 27, 2014)

do you deliver?  They look fantastic.  I too, love good fresh scallops.


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2014)

Scallops are a beautiful thing but have got stupid expensive here with a lot shipped O/S. Scallop pie at the Salamanca markets in Tassie a beautiful thing.
Love the vanilla bean idea. I have some in the frig that came from Indonesia thanks to a surfer mate. 
I love the simple, scallops always best that way. Did you eat that whole plate on your own?


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you so much Tuscon BBQ Fan!! I'd happily deliver some if you lived closer, but for now via photo nonetheless! Smiles. Many thanks!! These were really lovely!

And thanks Mick!!! I too love them simply done, and moreover undercooked! This was nice! And while I COULD have eaten them all myself (I'm a "good eater") I did split on scallop 3 ways, so that ach dog could have a taste, (they LOVED IT), and then shared the dinner plate with my husband too.

So fun to find wild ones sold here without added junk!!!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!!!!! And Happy Thursday!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah, scallops. I don't dare tell my wife about this post. She loves scallops. We did a couple of weeks in New Brunswick and she had scallops every day. Scallops are so versatile. In ceviche, lighlty broiled in a cream/ementhal sauce, grilled, in gumbo, in seafood chowder, in cioppino and now smoked. I have had them smoked but have never made them myself. 

This post has inspired me. Some day when I am looking for kind treatment from the missus I will give it a try.

Thanks for the inspiration!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Disco!!! Yes these were so soft and delicate! A fun way indeed! (And I agree, from ceviche to cioppino etc., those are great uses of them too)!

And Mick, I meant earlier to remark that you'll love the vanilla! How fun that you have those special beans!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 27, 2014)

formom.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 27, 2014






You fed your dog what??


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 28, 2014)

Hah!!!!! Thanks Mate!!! (Just turned on my machine, Mick, and you cracked me right up)!!!

And I LOVE your dogs!!!

It gets nuttier even, as one of my dogs, named Steak Tartare in fact, now will not eat his 3 meals a day unless some AUSSIE grass fed steak is mixed in, and it has to be medium rare or he sends the bowl back! No joke!

Regular steak will not do, it has to come from Australia and so I have the butcher cracking up at the store I now go to, when I come in and say that I'm here for my dog's steaks. (He prefers the NY strip cut).

Never a dull moment, right?

In any event, you made me laugh and that is the best gift (other than food/wine) which one can give!!! Cheers to today!!! - Leah


----------



## culinairezaken (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks really good! The vanilla part is interesting, i used the cmbination before with scallops but never used it to produce smoke.
It's high on mu to-do-list!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you Culinairezaken! It's a nice combo indeed, and I bet you'll love it smoked too! Happy Friday!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Another all around great looking dish and presentation, Leah.

Among the few things I've never smoked are scallops, but I may have to rethink that. Personally, I usually sear them in a very high heat pan for around 1 minute per side, then finish with whatever sauces or seasonings I've selected. To me, any prolonged cooking results in the unappealing "rubbery" texture.

Also, it's not too easy getting good scallops since most of what's commonly available are the pumped up and treated ones that have a lousy taste and are nearly impossible to cook well. And, when you can find the good dry packed ones, they're often cost prohibitive to many. The scallops that are immediately harvested and flash frozen can be OK as long as you defrost gently and pat dry with paper towels very well. Otherwise, they'll steam rather than sear.

I like the idea of the pistachio shells and vanilla bean as an addition to the smoke. Did either, or both, add any pronounced effect to the taste? I've used a variety of nut shells on occasion, but never pistachios.

Again, a great job. Congrats!


----------



## moikel (Feb 28, 2014)

Captioning was done by EW2(ex wife 2) her idea of a joke to send to various of her friends & family. But its a good photo. Cant remember what preceded it,probably just as well


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you Dls1! It really was lovely. (Agreed on the cooking and added/plumped junk with many scallops too).

The vanilla added more taste and the pistachios added more aroma. Very nice!

Mick, you are a riot! Thank you!!! That is a gift!!!!! And EW2 had some skills then!!! Smiles.

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks great Leah!!! I too have an issue with over cooked scallops. We have a restaurant here that cooks them to perfection every time.  Here in Oregon, if you are a scuba diver, you can harvest rock scallops. These we eat right out of the shell, no cooking at all. The meat is fluorescent orange, super sweet and needs nothing more than a rinse in the sea water. Mmmmm so good!


----------



## moikel (Feb 28, 2014)

You can buy some types on the shell here,I will get a photo next time I am at the market.

Leah nailed those but they are an easy thing to screw up. I know there are the guys who like to bacon wrap them but I don't. 

Seared then on top of a slice of fried black pudding/boudin/blood sausage with finely sliced apple & radish with a sherry vinegarette my favourite . Yes it sounds a bit left field but its really something.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey dirtsailor, those scallops you get sound incredible!!!!!!!!! I love the orange ones!!!

Yes, just 6 minutes lent a hint of vanilla and outer edge but stayed raw inside and was really nice! My dogs are hooked now and so I went back and got a few more for them.

Happy March everyone!!! It is a very LUCKY month, and so here is to that, and for all!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Cuties!

I got more scallops today (while they're around) and this time pan seared them, for exactly one timed minute (while moving them around constantly in the pan, with a spatula, as not to let them stick and cook too much). Fantastic!

And so, I'd report that either 6 minutes smoked, OR: 1 minute seared, is the same result and pretty terrific!

Happy MARCH (month of miracles and so get ready)!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5198.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5199.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5200.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5201.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5202.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5203.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5204.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5206.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5207.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5208.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5209.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5210.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5211.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5212.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5213.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5214.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5215.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5216.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5217.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


















DSCF5218.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## moikel (Mar 22, 2014)

I was at the market getting a snapper for tonights steamed fish with ginger & shallot & I saw these.













IMG_0707.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 22, 2014






Delivered fresh probably from Tassie. Chinese like them steamed in the shell with aromatics. 

I have something in the pipeline using these but it has to wait a few days yet.The light rail ,think tram,opens its new link next week. Station at the end of my street maybe 100m away. 5 stops to the fish market.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They are about $1.20 each.Queensland flat shell variety same price.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!! I am falling in love with Tasmania, I must say!

The shells look stunning and I bet the flavor is sensational!!!

Your fish markets are museum worthy!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (Mar 22, 2014)

We have scallop season down in Florida and try to go at least once a year to gather bay scallops. I will be trying this next season. I'm thinking a shorter time on the smoker as bay scallops are quite a bit smaller then the sea scallops you are using. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 22, 2014)

So fun! May everyone have scallops prepared perfectly and before this year is out!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

